# Second Poll Test for 2022 BASH



## mark james (Feb 4, 2022)

Never mind, didn't work.


----------



## grebmar (Feb 4, 2022)

No poll visible.


----------



## gimpy (Feb 4, 2022)

What poll............I didn't see any polll.........did you see any poll


----------

